

Intelligent Individuals Don’t Make Groups Smarter - msluyter
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/09/collective-smarts/

======
mbyrne
Wired gets it wrong, again. Actually the study conclusion is "Having a bunch
of smart people in a group doesn't necessarily make the group smart,"
concludes Malone (one of the study's authors). Meaning if a group fights, they
won't do as well as a group that doesn't when performing a group task.

So "Duh" to the study, and "Learn how to read" to Wired. Maybe the article
should be titled" Intelligent Individuals Don't Necessarily Make a Group
perform better on Group Tasks if they cause everyone to fight"

Wired is like a supermarket tabloid of sciency-type content. A link at the
bottom of the article webpage is to "Animals Get Freaky at Museum of Sex"

Does anyone take anything seriously from Wired?

